
One of the keys to stunning product photos that sell: proper lighting - mafreeman
https://clippingpathindia.com/blogs/tips/a-product-photographer-s-guide-to-lighting-for-photoshoots
======
082349872349872
improper lighting:
[https://www.dipaola.org/stanford/facial/expressionspix/22sur...](https://www.dipaola.org/stanford/facial/expressionspix/22surpriselinc.jpg)

